# UNLOCKED GS3 $499



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Guys check out this link. It is one day only!!!! HURRY!

http://1saleaday.com/wireless/


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh yeah that looks like a trustworthy site. You work for them on the side or something? 

http://net-scams.blogspot.com/2010/08/1saleadaycom-review.html?m=1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

I found this on a site that I trust: Deals2buy.com

I regularly check this site and have never been disappointed by them. Hopefully this is not the first.

http://www.deals2buy.com/deals/28mzwgw3-unlocked-16gb-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-android-smartpho


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Good luck bro, just be cautious. You know the old saying about "if something seems too good to be true, then..." well, you know the rest. And you always get what you pay for period. No company in their right mind is underselling these products. They are making money or they wouldnt be around. But like i say best of luck man, honestly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

While I haven't had problems with 1saleaday for small things, I wouldn't trust them with a phone.

Edit: When it comes to a purchase that large, I like to make sure I can return it or they will give me proper support for it.


----------

